# Photos in the UK per AZJim's request



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2015)

I've got more than 8,000 photos just in my Flickr albums, but I promise not to post them all!  

I am still charmed by the UK even after 15 years of living here.  There is much more of it I still want to see. 

This is the Iona Abbey on the Isle of Iona which is in my county of Argyll.  The island is tiny - about 3 x 1.5 miles.  It's gorgeous!



The main village on Iona.  



Moi in London - my favourite city in the world



Robin Hood's Bay in North Yorkshire, England - this is one of my 3 photos which were on the cover of an academic journal.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 4, 2015)

I can well understand your sentiments, so charming. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 4, 2015)

Thank you..Would like to see more...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2015)

You bet I'll post more.  I have to resize them as full size of 5-7mb doesn't want to upload here.  Here's a few more.  Hoping Holly will post more of hers. 

A Highland cow - mostly called a Heilin' coo



A beach on the Isle of Iona




Whitby harbour.  Near Robin's Hood Bay which I already posted.  North Yorkshire.




Whitby Abbey.  The Synod of Whitby was held here (in one of the previous abbeys built here) in 664.  This is where they decided when Easter would be held - the Celtic way or the Roman way.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 4, 2015)

Beautiful photos, Ameriscot. We need more. :sentimental:


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks, Pappy.

Very weird but I posted the second batch the same way as the first so I wonder why they are coming out as attachments?


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 4, 2015)

Lovely photos, Annie.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2015)

Okay, one more for now....

Robin Hood's Bay - everybody with a camera takes this shot!

View attachment 15312


Trying with it smaller:


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 4, 2015)

Ladybower reservoir in Derbyshire where 'The Dambusters' practiced before flying to destroy the Ruhr dams during WW2.





The park and pond beside the old station in Portsoy, a small port about 20 miles from me.  It was once important for quarrying and exporting marble.  It now hosts the Scottish ttaditional boat festival.


Our local beach at Fraserburgh harbour.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks, folks!

Nice photos Capt!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 4, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Thanks, Pappy.
> 
> Very weird but I posted the second batch the same way as the first so I wonder why they are coming out as attachments?


I can not view them on my tablet..


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> I can not view them on my tablet..View attachment 15315



Only the ones as attachments?  Don't know why it's doing that.  Maybe they are too wide?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2015)

Yep, Ken.  They were too wide.  See the two I uploaded again above.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 4, 2015)

Is it true you have no advertising billboards in the UK?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> Is it true you have no advertising billboards in the UK?



I've never seen any on the roads or motorways.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 4, 2015)

Ameriscot these are great and I hope you and Holly and Capt keep adding to this thread.  The pictures are as nice as I thought they'd be.  Thanks so much.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Ameriscot these are great and I hope you and Holly and Capt keep adding to this thread.  The pictures are as nice as I thought they'd be.  Thanks so much.



Thanks, Jim!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2015)

My husband poking his head out of a burial cairn in Kilmartin, Scotland.  The area is packed with megalithic sites which are about 5,000 years old.  



Isle of Vatersay which is adjacent to the Isle of Barra, Outer Hebrides, Scotland 



The village of Inveraray which is about 40 miles from us.  For fans of Downton Abbey a xmas episode was filmed at the castle there - Inveraray Castle - a Campbell castle.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2015)

Lovely photos Annie and everyone..I'm quite familiar with most of the places in the pictures, but I've always wanted to visit Iona..altho' I know there's hardly anything there it's so tiny ..but the little Iona Abbey is very well known . Of course my dream visit would be to the Isle of Barra...I've never been always wanted to go..


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 4, 2015)

The remains of the second oldest church building in Scotland.  This is (originally) 12th. Century St.John's church which sits on a headland overlooking Gardenstown and the "clearance" village of Crovie (pronounced Crivie) in the background.  The Highland clearances was a shameful episode in Scottish history where rich land owners forced whole communities (often brutally) from their land in order to raise the more profitable sheep.  Many Scots emigrated, but most ended up living on poor ground near the coast and taking up fishing for a living.  Crovie was one such village, but with ever larger boats, the harbour soon became too small.  In the 1950's a huge storm destroyed the village and most people simply left to live in Gardenstown.  However, the village didn't die and a preservation society was set to rebuild the cottages.  Now it is a popular vacation spot for people who want to escape the 'rat race'.  There are no roads or shops in Crovie.  Holiday makers have to use a hand cart to move luggage from the car park to the cottages.   Crovie has a permenant population of 6!!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2015)

Beautiful yet very sad Cpt. I've seen it on TV...my great grandparents were crofters in the Highlands during when the horrendous Highland clearances were put  in force, and ended up in Glasgow with many of their neighbours  which was a huge slum in the 1800's and they were viewed as foreigners and treated very badly by the Glaswegians..and had to live in filth and desperate poverty


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> Is it true you have no advertising billboards in the UK?



It is true Josiah..they are usually called advertising hoardings here rather than Billboards and it's illegal to erect them along motorways or main roads..anyone doing so faces a fine of a minimum of £250 per day .. thank goodness for that as well because they absolutely ruin the scenery IMO..


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Lovely photos Annie and everyone..I'm quite familiar with most of the places in the pictures, but I've always wanted to visit Iona..altho' I know there's hardly anything there it's so tiny ..but the little Iona Abbey is very well known . Of course my dream visit would be to the Isle of Barra...I've never been always wanted to go..



Iona is gorgeous!  Great for hikes - even though it's small you can go on long hikes and up steep hills.  You can visit the Abbey and the museum.  And there's a nice pub/restaurant as well as the hotel restaurants.  

We finally went to Barra a few years ago and rode our bikes all over.  The beaches just take your breath away.  And it's right next to Vatersay which also has stunning beaches.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2015)

Some Barra pics for Holly.  The wide, white sandy beaches and very clear blue water is stunning!





We spotted a pod of dolphins on one of our bike rides





The castle in the water


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2015)

Barra cont.  

The airport is on the beach!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2015)

Ooooh lovely thanks AS..yes I know the airport is on the beach...and the castle is quite tiny...but I'd love to go...The trouble is it's such a long journey from here and expensive too and the chances that once we got there it would be pouring of rain..LOL..


----------



## Glinda (Mar 4, 2015)

Ameriscot, thanks so much for posting these.  They are lovely and they really make me want to return to Scotland and see more.  I've been to England many times but Scotland only once.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 4, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Yep, Ken.  They were too wide.  See the two I uploaded again above.


Beautiful..Thanks..


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2015)

We caught the ferry in Oban and it took 5 hours. Never considered flying. We were very lucky since it only rained one day during the entire week.

Instead of paying to take the car on the ferry, which we wouldn't need, we took our bikes and piled our luggage on them and in backpacks.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Ameriscot, thanks so much for posting these.  They are lovely and they really make me want to return to Scotland and see more.  I've been to England many times but Scotland only once.



You're welcome! IMO Scotland is the most beautiful country I've ever seen.


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 4, 2015)

It is a real treat to see these photos, thank you all.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 4, 2015)

Beautiful pictures all, where are the people tho?


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 4, 2015)

Here's a good bit of exercise for you.  Taken at the Cornhill Highland games..


Gardenstown harbour, now mostly for pleasure craft.



Christmas day 2010 taken outside my house.


----------



## Bee (Mar 4, 2015)

Passenger ferry leaving the port, making it's way slowly through the harbour to meet up with the North Sea on it's way to Holland.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Beautiful pictures all, where are the people tho?



I put up two that had people in them.  I'm posting scenery and architecture.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2015)

Cookie, how about these people?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2015)

Cookie, how about this handsome couple on the Isle of Colonsay, Scotland? 



or this one?



or this one?


----------



## Cookie (Mar 4, 2015)

Excellent ! ... those people look good ..... me happy now.... ...  Lovely beaches .... I guess I'm used to seeing crowds of people everywhere, cuz I live in a city.... LOL


----------



## Cookie (Mar 4, 2015)

What a good-lookin' pair.... sheep are cute too ... thanks for sharing...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2015)

Leadenhall Market a Victorian market  in the City of London which has been opened since the late 1800's  I took this photo about 10 years ago ...and since then they have used this as a location for scenes in the Harry Potter films...but this photo is not a scene from a film this is how it looks on a daily basis 







here's the link to it's use in the HP films..

http://www.the-magician.co.uk/harry-potter-film-locations.htm


----------



## Bee (Mar 4, 2015)

*Dorset on the West Coast of England.*


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2015)

Here's more people.  York. 



A few people climbing the steps in Whitby to the Abbey


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2015)

Nice photos, Bee!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2015)

This is the the 12 room farm  cottage where Anne Hathaway the wife of William Shakespeare..grew up, and where he courted here until they married. It's in Stratford-Upon-Avon..and was built before the 16th century. It was restored after a fire some years later and is now owned by the National trust and is open to the Public as a museum


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2015)

Lovely photos bee...and Annie again..


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2015)

How about some architecture?

Tobermory, Isle of Mull




Edinburgh



Edinburgh church



Yorkminster (cathedral in York)


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Lovely photos bee...and Annie again..



Thanks!  Nice photo of the cottage!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks...Did you miss Leadenhall market?


----------



## Cookie (Mar 4, 2015)

All incredibly beautiful..... like something out of a movie..... great photography!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2015)

London



Plaque near the area where Scotland's national hero, William Wallace (Braveheart) was executed



Trafalgar Square group meditation with Thich Nhat Hanh


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 4, 2015)

Great pics...Keep 'em coming !!


----------



## Cookie (Mar 4, 2015)

Ya know.... you might be able to sell those pictures to the tourist board and get some easy money


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2015)

Old fashioned sweet shop window..


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 4, 2015)

We've been packing our bags and we're off in the morning  for a holiday to Germany - Rhine, Main & Mosel valleys.  We lived in that area many years ago, and we've been back quite a few times.  So, see you in 9 or 10 days and if you like, I'll post some photos of the area.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 4, 2015)

THAT'S a lot of candy!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Thanks...Did you miss Leadenhall market?



Yes, nice one.  I don't know if I've been there.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 4, 2015)

We've been packing our bags and we're off in the morning  for a holiday to Germany - Rhine, Main & Mosel valleys.  We lived in that area many years ago, and we've been back quite a few times.  So, see you in 9 or 10 days and if you like, I'll post some photos of the area.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2015)

Capt Lightning said:


> We've been packing our bags and we're off in the morning  for a holiday to Germany - Rhine, Main & Mosel valleys.  We lived in that area many years ago, and we've been back quite a few times.  So, see you in 9 or 10 days and if you like, I'll post some photos of the area.



Have a great time!  Yes, take lots of pics!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Old fashioned sweet shop window..




Yum!!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 4, 2015)

A quick  sample of Frankfurt am Main


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Great pics...Keep 'em coming !!



Thanks, Jim!  I'll get nothing done if I keep going through my photos and resizing them to post here!  But I'll do it anyway.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2015)

Enjoy your trip Cpt lightening and we'll look forward to seeing your pics when you get back...but not on this thread..this one is UK specific.. have a great time..

Annie Leadenhall market is at Brick lane, it's the most spectacular market in London you would remember if you'd been there..

Cookie that's just a little of the stock in the sweet shop...inside there's loads more and chocolate and wrapped sweets as well..


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2015)

Nice, Capt.  I haven't been to Germany yet except a drive down the motorway.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2015)

I lived and worked in frankfurt for a while not long enough to learn the language tho' sadly..well I say sadly..I don't mean it ..LOL , it's too harsh on the ears


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Enjoy your trip Cpt lightening and we'll look forward to seeing your pics when you get back...but not on this thread..this one is UK specific.. have a great time..
> 
> Annie Leadenhall market is at Brick lane, it's the most spectacular market in London you would remember if you'd been there..
> 
> Cookie that's just a little of the stock in the sweet shop...inside there's loads more and chocolate and wrapped sweets as well..



I looked it up on a map and I've been around the area it's in but can't remember if I've been through.  

We could do a photo thread on European countries other than UK.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I lived and worked in frankfurt for a while not long enough to learn the language tho' sadly..well I say sadly..I don't mean it ..LOL , it's too harsh on the ears



I think it's sound too harsh as well.  I love the sound of French and keep _trying_ to learn it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2015)

Inverness, Scotland



York


----------



## Bee (Mar 4, 2015)

All good photos, thankyou.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 4, 2015)

Inverness is my new desktop photo!  Thanks Annie!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 4, 2015)

Beautiful photos Ameriscot and Capt Lightning, thank for sharing!   Thanks AZJim for the request!


----------



## Bob in NH (Mar 4, 2015)

Beautiful photos! Enjoying them very much.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 4, 2015)

Keep 'em coming guys, no one bores of these beautiful photos.  THANKS!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 5, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Inverness is my new desktop photo!  Thanks Annie!!



Cool!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 5, 2015)

Great pics....One thing that I noticed is the lack of trees in most of your photos...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 5, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> Great pics....One thing that I noticed is the lack of trees in most of your photos...



I guess I'm partial to beaches and architecture and mountains.  The Isle of Barra has few if any trees, like the rest of the Outer Hebrides. But we have a forest behind our house.  I'll put up a few tree photos. 

Photos from my neighbourhood (aside from the boat on the loch ones I've posted before):



Our mansion.....haha, just kidding.  It's down the road from us. 



Our downtown.  Actually our village is in a long row of 3 villages.  This is the village hall, next to it is a cafe, then a charity shop.  That's it. 



Not far down the road from us.  Great area for bike rides.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 5, 2015)

More trees for Ken.

In our garden:


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 5, 2015)

More trees for Ken in a nearby botanic garden



Avenue of the redwoods.  Brought from California about 150 years ago.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 5, 2015)

Just love all these photos. Oh, how I long to visit them, not for just a week but for a month! Who will have me? I cook, clean and take out the trash.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 5, 2015)

Gorgeous scenery, and an artist's paradise......  Sorry, got to say it again, tho...... people?  I mean, if that is the main street downtown, I'd miss human beings or is everyone in the cafe?  Where do the locals hang out and shop?


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 5, 2015)

Great photos again.


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 5, 2015)

These are so pretty, I especially like the garden with the rock steps and the red tree is this your garden, Annie?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 5, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Gorgeous scenery, and an artist's paradise......  Sorry, got to say it again, tho...... people?  I mean, if that is the main street downtown, I'd miss human beings or is everyone in the cafe?  Where do the locals hang out and shop?



Calling it downtown is a joke. We shop etc in town which is ten miles away. I prefer landscape, seascape, architecture photos.  One can't take photos of strangers, they object.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 5, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> These are so pretty, I especially like the garden with the rock steps and the red tree is this your garden, Annie?



Yes that's our garden. I love it. Hubby has green thumbs.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 5, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Great photos again.



Thanks Jim!


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 5, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Yes that's our garden. I love it. Hubby has green thumbs.



He most certainly does....to get that look takes years and years of work.  It is absolutely lovely.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 5, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Calling it downtown is a joke. We shop etc in town which is ten miles away. I prefer landscape, seascape, architecture photos.  One can't take photos of strangers, they object.



Your right, shooting people's pictures wouldn't be appreciated. The whole area looks like a very peaceful and quiet place to live.  I think those are really wonderful photos, and would look beautiful framed and on a wall.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 5, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> He most certainly does....to get that look takes years and years of work.  It is absolutely lovely.



Thanks. He loves gardening. The garden was a mess when he bought the house 20 years ago, so he did it all, 1/2 acre of gorgeousness.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 5, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Your right, shooting people's pictures wouldn't be appreciated. The whole area looks like a very peaceful and quiet place to live.  I think those are really wonderful photos, and would look beautiful framed and on a wall.



It's a wonderful place to live!  Very quiet, yet only 1 1/2 hours from Glasgow for the airport, museums, shopping, culture.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 5, 2015)

Here are some photos with people in them.  I only find one of them artistic and worth framing. 

About 20 miles from our house.  Used a 300mm zoom lens.  



Near Southbank Centre London where we went to see St Matthew's Passion



Hanging heads in Kelvingrove museum in Glasgow



One 'live' head across the way


----------



## Cookie (Mar 5, 2015)

Ahhh......  the blue beach one is fantastic.....  would look good in my place....
Interesting heads.....anyone we know?  never mind....  and I see the the live one.  LOL


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 5, 2015)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh crap!! These are ALL fabulous, good job Ameriscot!!  Wow, I would love to get to go around the world and take my own photos.  How lovely these are, I'm just in awe!! denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 5, 2015)

Oh I would not get tired of viewing your photos Ameriscot, just wonderful, no words  Thank goodness for Internet, I can see those places I would love to go denise


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks Denise and Cookie!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 11, 2015)

I live on a sea loch and all manner of boat or ship passes by.  

The Hebridean Princess - a luxury cruise ship for smaller parties. 



The Royal Navy practicing maneuvers. 



Sailing



One of the big ships


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 11, 2015)

I so envy you those views.  I would sit and watc by the hour!!!  Thanks once again.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 11, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I so envy you those views.  I would sit and watc by the hour!!!  Thanks once again.



You're welcome.  We enjoy watching the ships goes past while we have breakfast in bed.  You can hear a low rumble when there is a ship coming.  Or a submarine.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 11, 2015)

We sometimes see the Royal Navy directly out front doing maneuvers.  One day it was all day long.  Planes were dropping parachutists, and they were practicing rescuing them.  It was great.  Nice day so I was on the porch with tripod and long lens all day.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 11, 2015)

Wow, what I'd give to get to see those sights in person!  You are truly fortunate!  I loved that one of the tiny boat in comparison to the ship.  Like I said, wow!  Thanks for sharing these AM


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 11, 2015)

nwlady said:


> Wow, what I'd give to get to see those sights in person!  You are truly fortunate!  I loved that one of the tiny boat in comparison to the ship.  Like I said, wow!  Thanks for sharing these AM



  Before I came here my husband told me you could see submarines out our windows and I thought he was telling fairy tales!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 11, 2015)

Oh that was incredible too AM!  And the helicopter landing on the deck.  This is Scotland right?  Those hills behind, and, well the whole scene is breathtaking


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 11, 2015)

nwlady said:


> Oh that was incredible too AM!  And the helicopter landing on the deck.  This is Scotland right?  Those hills behind, and, well the whole scene is breathtaking



Aye.  West Scotland.  The hills are across the loch from us about 1.5 miles.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 11, 2015)

Just lovely, makes me want to visit, course I've always wanted to see the British Isles.  ty AM denise


----------



## littleowl (Mar 12, 2015)

Advertising is no allowed on our roads. Because they cause a distraction and are unnecessary any way. Besides who wants to destroy our beautiful landscapes with them.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 12, 2015)

littleowl said:


> Advertising is no allowed on our roads. Because they cause a distraction and are unnecessary any way. Besides who wants to destroy our beautiful landscapes with them.



Exactly!


----------



## Temperance (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you all for those lovely pictures.  All are so very beautiful.


----------



## littleowl (Mar 20, 2015)

Lincoln Cathedral. When built was taller than the pyramids. This made it the tallest building in the world at the time.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 20, 2015)

Love those photos, Little owl!


----------

